# Africa Predators



## AAA (Feb 24, 2010)

Fair-chase Wilderness Africa Hunt
Namibia, Africa 2008


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Which one is you? I would love to take a leopard. What's the fee to take one of those? I want to take a lion but the fee is unrealistic IMO.


----------



## AAA (Feb 24, 2010)

This pic is actually of two buddies of mine. And those are not leopards, they are cheetahs.


----------



## spk1142 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm getting ready for a 10 day hunt in SA and wanted to hunt a leopard--WAY more than I can afford. So going to get caracal and hopefully a serval if see one. Wife wants Zebra rug so will hunt one. My 1st trip ever and can hardly contain myself. 67 years in the comming and I hope not my last time. Taking 15 yr of nephew and my son with me.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------

